# Airpower13 Zeltweg Austria



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

At the weekend the Airpower13 found in Zeltweg, Austria. In addition to modern and historical aircraft was shown.


----------



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

Avenger based in switzerland.


----------



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

Corsair


----------



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

Spitfire


----------



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

P-51


----------



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

#2


----------



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

#3


----------



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

TAH-1F


----------



## 4mot (Jul 1, 2013)

SeaFury


----------



## A4K (Jul 1, 2013)

Great photos mate! I took heaps at the the first Airpower, in 2000.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow! That B-25 is imacculate! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2013)

Great pics! BTW, you are able to load all pics in one post if you wish too, rather than separate posts.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2013)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice pictures.

Red Bull ought to be ashamed of themselves.....


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2013)

All in the name of (self) advertising...

That Cobra and Corsair were two of the aircraft that buzzed our place some months back, and did a huge aerobatic display along the Danube (joined by Red Bull's P-38 Lightning and DC-6!)....I was able to see it all from the flat window, an incredible surprise, and a fantastic display!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bugs the crap out of me, but if it keeps it flying...

Great pictures!


----------

